# Sicherungsautomaten und Schütz auf Hutschiene - Abstand voneinander



## Chavare (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine Frage.

Ich möchte einen Sicherungsautomaten(3~400/16A) und einen Schütz(Moeller DILM25-10 11kW/400VAC) auf die Hutschiene klemmen.

Kann ich die bedenkenlos nebeneinander klemmen? Oder sollte ich einen gewissen Abstand einhalten?

Bin mir dabei noch nicht sicher.

Danke im Voraus,
Chavare


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Juni 2010)

Hi Chavare

Klar kannst die nebeneinander klemmen.
(Zumindest wüsste ich jetzt nichts, was dagegenspricht.  )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## TimoK (24 Juni 2010)

Wir hatten mal Probleme mit Relais, dass diese teilweise undefiniert durch die Induktion der nebenliegenden Relais mit angesprochen haben. Hier haben auf jeder Seite 1 cm Luft zwischen den Relais geholfen. Daher kann es manchmal schon sinnvoll sein, hier etwas Platz zu schaffen.

Bei einem 11kWSchütz sehe ich hier aber auch absolut kein Problem!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

Bei Motorschutzschaltern und Sicherungsautomaten ist auch darauf zu 
achten das die Wärme gut abgeleitet werden kann. Da Sie ja üblicher-
weise ein Bimetall verbaut haben. Wenn die Schaltgeräte runterherum
zugebaut sind, kann dann schon mal dazu führen das die Wärme in den
Schaltgeräten schlechter abgeführt und diese dann früher auslösen.
Belaste mal einen Schutzschalter längere Zeit mit Nennstrom und über-
prüfe mal wie warm die werden, da wirst du staunen.


----------



## Chavare (24 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei Motorschutzschaltern und Sicherungsautomaten ist auch darauf zu
> achten das die Wärme gut abgeleitet werden kann. Da Sie ja üblicher-
> weise ein Bimetall verbaut haben. Wenn die Schaltgeräte runterherum
> zugebaut sind, kann dann schon mal dazu führen das die Wärme in den
> ...


 
Vielen Dank an alle,

der Aufbau soll erstmal offen bleiben und ist räumlich auch recht großzügig aufgebaut.

Ich montiere Schütz und Sicherungsautomat einfach nebeneinander. 

Danke!


----------



## element. (21 Juli 2010)

Beim LS und nur einem Schütz hätte mehr Bedenken über Magnetfelder als über die Temperatur. Ich setze meine FI deshalb auch immer separat.

Bei einem Serviceeinsatz habe ich mal eine Reihe vorgefunden:
18kW Schütz - 18kW Schütz - Sicherheitsrelais - 18kW Schütz - 18kW Schütz - Sicherheitsrelais usw. alles bündig aneinandergebaut.
Die Sicherheitsrelais (Siemens) fingen bei einer Hallentemperatur von 30°C an, für kurze Augenblicke auszugehen. Die Schütze waren so heiß, dass man sie oben nicht mehr anfassen konnte. Der Strom lag unter 10A, die Temperatur kam eher von den großen Schützspulen.
Ich habe das Zeug auseinandergerutscht und eine 10mm breite Beschriftungsklemme zwischen jedes Gerät gesetzt, dazu noch einen Lüfter in die Nähe.


----------

